# International 434



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi 

I have an international 434 with ahydraulic problem. I replaced the hydraulic control valve body assemble. The assemble was working in the old tractor but now when the tractor is started the three point linkage goes up & won't go back down until the engine is switched off.

Does anyone know what the problem may be?

Thank you! Daniel


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds like you have a line crossed. Check pressure and return lines.

Scott


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

lsmurphy said:


> Sounds like you have a line crossed. Check pressure and return lines.
> 
> Scott


Is it a position type control? Could be out of adjustment..........


----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2010)

Cheers - thanks for that - I will check it out.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2010)

No, thanks anyway, I checked all of that. Appreciate the response.


----------

